# crusty yellow spots on sons scalp?



## julietz

Hi just wondering if anyone knows what this could be, he is 10 and recently had an allergy and came out with a rash on his body normal pin prick rash, i dont know if its linked but today he was scratching his head, and when i examined his hair i noticed his scalp covered in yellowy crusty spots, and they hurt him when i press them, any ideas? id take him the docs tomorow but he has a trip with school and he is rly looking forward to it, so could take him friday, just wondering what it could be?


----------



## 2boyz1onway

I am not sure if it's the same thing or not, but son get its too. It's sort of like dry scalp or cradle cap is what some call it. Depending on how thick it is, it can be a little sore. I'd say have your dr check it out, but what we do with my son who is 7, we put baby oil on his scalp and then let it sink in for a few hours then lightly wash his hair and try to remove as much as you can gently. You could try that, but not sure if that is what is wrong or not.

good luck and hope your LO gets better.


----------



## iBabyGirli

Maybe he just has a dry scalp :O you should get it checked out though.


----------

